# We have puppies (at GRRCC)!!!



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

The Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte has NINE puppies that will be ready for adoption in mid May. We took in a pregnant female and had no clue about the breed of the father. I think we got lucky as the puppies look to be all golden. a few more weeks will tell more though. What do you guys think?

Anyway here's a link to the rescue site. We're taking applications so if there's anyone in the Charlotte. NC area who's interested in adopting, please fill out an application! 

Available Goldens « Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte

These pics are at 4 weeks. there's plenty more on the website


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Is there anything in the world cuter than a Golden puppy? I think not!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The definitely look pure!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Lol, can I rent one for the month I spend without Flora in Chapel Hill? :

They're adorable, I doubt you'll have any trouble adopting them out.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They are adorable! Sure look purebred to me.

kdmarsh, you are going to love Chapel Hill!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

fostermom said:


> They are adorable! Sure look purebred to me.
> 
> kdmarsh, you are going to love Chapel Hill!


You sure will love CH, great place!

These pups are so cute, love their names.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I agree we'll have plenty of applications for the puppies. I hope I get to actually see them before they get adopted out!

Kd, maybe I can lend you Merlin for a few days!  Ch is a great town, I agree that you'll love it there!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh my goodness - Tinley and Finnegan are just to darn cute. Wish I lived in NC


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, they are wonderful!! Any chance they'll adopt to someone 3 hours north of Charlotte, but still in NC??


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So cute...I want little Tenley with her zipper nose.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Dexell1827 said:


> Oh, they are wonderful!! Any chance they'll adopt to someone 3 hours north of Charlotte, but still in NC??


I don't know if they will adopt that far away, but I'll try to find out.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, my professor tells me that Chapel Hill is a wonderful place... I'm just sorry that I can't have Flora with me, as I guess there are lots of places to hike and walk around.  Unfortunately the place I am subletting does not allow dogs, so... oh well.

Good luck with the puppies!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merlins Mom*

Merlins Mom

What beautiful pups and Mom!!! Hoping they all go to wonderful and loving homes!
You guys are the best!!!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

How cuuuuuuuuuuuuuute is Finnegan!!!?! Well, all of them in fact....but FINNEGAN...wowee!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Too darn cute for words. I love them all.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Dexell1827 said:


> Oh, they are wonderful!! Any chance they'll adopt to someone 3 hours north of Charlotte, but still in NC??


They are adopting outside of Charlotte. If you are interested you'll need to fill out an application. Just to let you know, if you don't meet all the requirements asked for they may not get back to you at all (no time!).

The requirements are pretty strict, but I can't blame them! Heck, I don't even know if they'd let me adopt one. LOL! Not that I want a puppy, but they are so cute!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merlin's Mom*

Merlins Mom

How many puppies are left?
I bet many got adopted!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

There's still about 5-6 left I believe. I'm not up to date on all the applications though. No worries, they will all find their homes and the foster mom is going to keep the mother.


----------

